# Who favors the .40?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I never liked it. I shot it in multiple handguns and it just did not do it for me. Sharper recoil than a .45 ACP and not as accurate as either a .45 or a 9MM. I carried the Colt series 70, and later the Glock 21. When the 9mm ammunition makers stepped the effectiveness of the 9MM cartridge , I found myself carrying the smaller framed CZ's for EDC.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have six pistols chambered in the .40S&W. One of them is one of my primary carry guns and is very accurate. It's a gen3 Glock 23. My M&P 40 4.25" barrel is also quite accurate and very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Sig P229 in 40s&w. Is it my favorite? NOPE. Is it fun to shoot? Can be. Is it accurate? YEP!! I've kicked around selling it because I really do not shoot it as much as I used to, but unless I could get out of it what I would want it will come out and play occasionally!


----------



## Trad1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I carry my M&P 40 compact for edc,It hits where I aim.Fun to shot and the ammo is always in stock.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I wouldn't say I favor it, but I definitely like it better than I used to and I am a lot more accurate with it than I used to be as well. I think a lot depends on the pistol and just adapting to the recoil characteristics of the cartridge. I happened to shoot a SIG P229 .40 S&W the day before yesterday and liked it quite a bit. When I first got my Beretta mini-Cougar 8040F I found it at least mildly unpleasant to shoot and was not very accurate with it. Now when I shoot it, it really doesn't bother me and I am as accurate with it as I am my 9mm and .45 ACP Cougars.

I am seriously considering buying a used P229 in .40 S&W as there are a fair number of police trade-ins showing up now.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Recoil depends a lot on the perception of the shooter. I have known people who shot 38 special (from a full size 357 magnum) because they felt that a 9mm was too much recoil. I personally think that a 9mm, 40 S&W, and 45 acp are all mild recoiling handguns. I do notice more recoil from a 40 when comparing it to a 9mm, but don't notice much difference between the 40 and 45. I'm not saying there isn't any difference, I just don't notice much difference in recoil when I'm shooting those calibers. I do shoot the 9mm a little bit more accurately when I'm shooting quickly, but not by a whole lot. I personally think that the 40 is a very fun gun to shoot and shoots very accurately. With practice they all shoot very accurately. Biggest reason I spend more time shooting the 9mm is just the cost of the rounds.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I find the cartridge to be very manageable in midsize to fullsize pistols. Accuracy for me is on par with any other handgun caliber I shoot. I likewise found the cartridge to be much easier to find during times of ammo shortages.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

i like it for defense. The .40 Cal recoil is extremely over exaggerated. Mid range powered ammo, is just a little snappier than 9, it's not really unmanageable. It makes for a better dendense round.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Really don't notice any difference between these.....


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I still like my 96a1. 

I also miss my old Firestar in .40, and a Springfield EMP begs to join the stable. 

My EDC? A CZ75 PCR. 
Size matters when you have to concealed carry the thing for hours.
And often accuracy and capacity takes precedence over caliber. 

But my ultimate choice would be an SBR either: CZ Scorpion or a Sig MPX in .40sw.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

To each their own , I personally don't care much for the .40....viewing it as an answer to a question that wasn't ever asked , or alternatively as 10mm " short and weak". Never found much that the .40 does that I can't do as well or better with 9 x 19 , .45 acp or .357 mag or alternatively the 10mm.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Who prefers the .40S&W?

Well, myself and every one that I know that's had to shoot someone with a handgun when the person was armed and shootin' back. 

I personally know a couple of people that have shot someone with a 9mm that afterwards upgraded to a .40S&W. 

Paul


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Recoil is not a factor on a full-sized pistol that is gripped correctly. It's pretty rough on a subcompact, though. My Kahr K-40 is noticeably harder to handle than my XDs .45, which is slightly smaller and lighter than the Kahr. Still, it is manageable, and it is a useful carry weapon.


----------



## gl08jk (Dec 26, 2015)

I also prefer the 40. It is my favorite caliber to shoot weekly and also favorite daily carry pistol the fns40


----------



## DOGLOVER (Feb 26, 2016)

I like the 40 SW. Recoil is in the eye of the beholder, which I deal with just fine. The two guns are have in 40 are an HK USPC40 and a Glock Gen3, 22 (Gilly). I like my 9mm's just as well.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Who prefers the .40S&W?
> 
> ...


 SNiff , SNIFF.........ssnnniiiiiiffffff , what's that smell? Oh I know what it is , it's the redolent aroma of male bovine excremental processes wafting in , carried in an example of luggage by the breeze.


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

DOGLOVER said:


> I like the 40 SW. Recoil is in the eye of the beholder, which I deal with just fine. The two guns are have in 40 are an HK USPC40 and a Glock Gen3, 22 (Gilly). I like my 9mm's just as well.


The USP handles the 40 recoil better than any gun I've ever shot. The 40c with the Walmart ammo feels just like a 9.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the .40 S&W. Here is the only .40 caliber pistol I own right at the moment:

Seems to me that a lot of people lately are starting to dump on the .40 S&W. Probably the same kind of people that, twenty years ago, joined the bandwagon saying it was the next best thing since sliced bread. I think it is a viable round with plenty of muzzle energy to take out the bad guy with...and plenty accurate too. I own more 9mm caliber pistols, but don't feel like I am "short-changed" when I strap on my Walther either. JMHO.


----------



## danray48 (Dec 22, 2015)

I like my S&W 40 Shield


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't care a lot about the 40. I have a M&P in 40. I'll don't think that the kick is so bad, I am not a woman, may be it's a girly question too. But nothing that a 9X19 147 couldn't do what a 40 can. The more power is mostly wasted. 
When I watch the FBI shootout on youtube it is for me not a caliber question. It was stupidity from the FBI to attack unorganized two Marines from Vietnam. They thought they get out and the two guys will freezing because some office chair poopers have a gun.
If they would organize themself before they uncontrolled starting shooting, a 38 special with a well placed bullet would have stopped the entire deal in 20 seconds. Wonder that they didn't shoot each other, how they were placed and they did not even know where their buddies hide and it was surprising that no one in the housing was harmed by all that uncontrolled bullets flying arround mostly fired by FBI.

Like I said. In my opinion the FBI guys showed up and want to show how big they are, thought the 2 guys will just give up looking in all that FBI faces. Well they didn't have seen worse in Saigon and just did what they was trained to do. 

And beside the point was also, if they let them go, they knew who they are and could arrest them 2 hours later in a bar drinkuing a Beer much easyer. My 5 cent.

So 40 OK if you want it, but that is only 1mm more than a 9 and that is not even the thickness of your fingernail.


It was said before the 40 is an answer that was never asked for and a expensive response to police stupidity.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Recoil is not a factor on a full-sized pistol that is gripped correctly. It's pretty rough on a subcompact, though. My Kahr K-40 is noticeably harder to handle than my XDs .45, which is slightly smaller and lighter than the Kahr. Still, it is manageable, and it is a useful carry weapon.


I have a Kahr K40 Elite '98 one which I installed the smooth walnut grips. The gun is accurate, reliable, and shoots beautifully. Not one of my primary carry guns, but it is in my carry stable.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had to do some decision making when going for my first handgun, and I tried the 380, 40, 9mm, and 45 since I figured those would be pretty much my choices. I eliminated both the 380 and the 40 from consideration after firing them. I don't "hate" them, but they just aren't my cup of tea. For me, the 9mm is just about perfect, and the 45 is just the right amount of overkill.

Everyone has their own preferences though, and just like I don't argue Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge, I don't get into pissing contests about ammunition. You like what you like. I like what I like.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I chose the 40 over the 9mm, what recoil? Lol


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I prefer the 9mm or the .45 ACP over the .40 S&W because the snappy recoil makes sight acquisition for follow up shots more difficult to obtain. Like Forrest Gump, that's all I have to say about that.


----------

